

Startup fights back against Tesla ban - jamesschuler
http://beta.fundelevator.com/causes/detail.php?End+Tesla+Ban+in+NJ-149

======
johnwinter
great post! enough is enough. sick of govt taking contributions to stop tech
innovation

